# Stock S3 springs on A3?



## mac61 (Oct 13, 2012)

Anyone running S3 springs on a stock A3 setup? I am looking for a modest drop and firmer control. Also looking at the S3 front and rear sway bars for upgrades. I have searched but dont see anyone using S3 springs to upgrade their A3. Any difference in Magride vs non Magride S3 springs? I understand the A3 shocks may not have correct damping for the newer stiffness. Also, anyone upgraded A3 with stock S3 sway bars? Thanks All. Comments?


----------



## SYMAWD (Apr 20, 2014)

mac61 said:


> Anyone running S3 springs on a stock A3 setup? I am looking for a modest drop and firmer control. Also looking at the S3 front and rear sway bars for upgrades. I have searched but dont see anyone using S3 springs to upgrade their A3. Any difference in Magride vs non Magride S3 springs? I understand the A3 shocks may not have correct damping for the newer stiffness. Also, anyone upgraded A3 with stock S3 sway bars? Thanks All. Comments?


The A3 sport suspension option supposedly uses the S3 sway bars so it shouldn't be a problem adding them to your A3.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...s-is-my-A3&p=87640639&viewfull=1#post87640639


----------



## mac61 (Oct 13, 2012)

The sway bars seem pretty straight forward. ECS sells the OEM bars very reasonable prices. Still wondering about the S3 springs...


----------



## S3PANG (Mar 5, 2016)

I'll sell you my stock springs once I install my aftermarket set. Pm me if you are interested. :thumbup:


----------



## stiggysaurus (Jan 29, 2011)

I swapped my A3 suspension for the S3 shocks and springs. Happy with the drop, the ride is a bit stiffer. I have the S3 sway bars on order, they'll be installed by a shop next Saturday. Keep in mind the front sway needs the subframe lowered so it may be a bit more involved than imagined. Hopefully the upgraded sway and spring combo will help with the body roll and under steer a bit.


----------



## mac61 (Oct 13, 2012)

stiggysaurus said:


> I swapped my A3 suspension for the S3 shocks and springs. Happy with the drop, the ride is a bit stiffer. I have the S3 sway bars on order, they'll be installed by a shop next Saturday. Keep in mind the front sway needs the subframe lowered so it may be a bit more involved than imagined. Hopefully the upgraded sway and spring combo will help with the body roll and under steer a bit.


Thanks for the follow up. Do you know if the S3 springs are same whether or not the shocks are magna rides? Did you end up ordering the S3 bars from ECS - Sounds like we are on the same page. I picked up some stock s3 springs for a good deal, so I like the idea of an S3 stock suspension on the A3..


----------



## stiggysaurus (Jan 29, 2011)

mac61 said:


> Thanks for the follow up. Do you know if the S3 springs are same whether or not the shocks are magna rides? Did you end up ordering the S3 bars from ECS - Sounds like we are on the same page. I picked up some stock s3 springs for a good deal, so I like the idea of an S3 stock suspension on the A3..


I'm not sure. I would call audiusaparts.com to verify. They're parts gurus. I got my sway bars from them, they're a lot cheaper than ECS.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

stiggysaurus said:


> I swapped my A3 suspension for the S3 shocks and springs. Happy with the drop, the ride is a bit stiffer. I have the S3 sway bars on order, they'll be installed by a shop next Saturday. Keep in mind the front sway needs the subframe lowered so it may be a bit more involved than imagined. Hopefully the upgraded sway and spring combo will help with the body roll and under steer a bit.


May I ask whether your A3 originally had the normal suspension or the Sport Package / Sport suspension?


----------



## stiggysaurus (Jan 29, 2011)

A3_yuppie said:


> May I ask whether your A3 originally had the normal suspension or the Sport Package / Sport suspension?


Normal suspension. I can't remember where I read it but the sport suspension has one sway bar that's the same as the S3 but the other one has a smaller diameter than the stock S3 sways. Just can't remember if it's front or rear. It's on either a fourtitude or audizine thread though.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

stiggysaurus said:


> Normal suspension. I can't remember where I read it but the sport suspension has one sway bar that's the same as the S3 but the other one has a smaller diameter than the stock S3 sways. Just can't remember if it's front or rear. It's on either a fourtitude or audizine thread though.


Both, according to post #19 by OP in thread below.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7144262-I-m-Devin-this-is-my-A3

Do you happen to have the part numbers for the S3 shock absorbers? I am debating whether to upgrade to S3 springs only or springs + shock absorbers.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

A3_yuppie said:


> Both, according to post #19 by OP in thread below.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7144262-I-m-Devin-this-is-my-A3
> 
> Do you happen to have the part numbers for the S3 shock absorbers? I am debating whether to upgrade to S3 springs only or springs + shock absorbers.


I can understand getting the S3 springs, but why not get the Bilstein B6 to go with it instead of going with the S3 shocks. 

I don't understand one thing though....the standard S3 suspension is not the best setup; hence so many S3 owners have swapped to aftermarket. If you are spending money to upgrade the suspension, why not just go for aftermarket? :laugh:


----------



## stiggysaurus (Jan 29, 2011)

VWNCC said:


> I can understand getting the S3 springs, but why not get the Bilstein B6 to go with it instead of going with the S3 shocks.
> 
> I don't understand one thing though....the standard S3 suspension is not the best setup; hence so many S3 owners have swapped to aftermarket. If you are spending money to upgrade the suspension, why not just go for aftermarket? :laugh:


Most of the S3 owners swapping to aftermarket are just doing it for a lower ride height. And the cost of new aftermarket shocks and springs is typically much higher than a set of used OEM


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

VWNCC said:


> I can understand getting the S3 springs, but why not get the Bilstein B6 to go with it instead of going with the S3 shocks.
> 
> I don't understand one thing though....the standard S3 suspension is not the best setup; hence so many S3 owners have swapped to aftermarket. If you are spending money to upgrade the suspension, why not just go for aftermarket? :laugh:


From what I have seen the front shock strut mount is different on the S3/R compared to the A3 Quattro. I just measured my stock springs and my buddies MK7 GTI stock springs and both of his are around 1" shorter. 

It also makes since because the s3/r shocks can be removed with out preloading suspension or removing axles. 

I want to try the ED springs but I don't see how a spring for a S3 can work with the stock a3 shocks/strut mounts.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

FLtrooper said:


> From what I have seen the front shock strut mount is different on the S3/R compared to the A3 Quattro. I just measured my stock springs and my buddies MK7 GTI stock springs and both of his are around 1" shorter.
> 
> It also makes since because the s3/r shocks can be removed with out preloading suspension or removing axles.
> 
> I want to try the ED springs but I don't see how a spring for a S3 can work with the stock a3 shocks/strut mounts.


It should work as the Neuspeed sportsprings work for all S3/R/A3 quattro. Given this, the mounting has to be the same...so the S3 ED springs should work on the A3 quattro as well.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

stiggysaurus said:


> Most of the S3 owners swapping to aftermarket are just doing it for a lower ride height. And the cost of new aftermarket shocks and springs is typically much higher than a set of used OEM


Not really, if you go on other forums, a lot of them swapped because they don't like the ride of the S3 suspension (too bouncy, etc...for their taste anyways).


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

FLtrooper said:


> From what I have seen the front shock strut mount is different on the S3/R compared to the A3 Quattro. I just measured my stock springs and my buddies MK7 GTI stock springs and both of his are around 1" shorter.
> 
> It also makes since because the s3/r shocks can be removed with out preloading suspension or removing axles.
> 
> I want to try the ED springs but I don't see how a spring for a S3 can work with the stock a3 shocks/strut mounts.


But on the A3, the sport package / sport suspension spring (-15 mm) is actually closer to the S3 spring (-25 mm) in ride height than the regular A3 (0mm?) spring, thus I was hoping that the A3 damper would work with the S3 spring. I actually do not mind the ride height of the sport package springs; I just wish that the dampers were a bit firmer. Maybe lighter wheels (a planned upgrade) would help.


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

A3_yuppie said:


> But on the A3, the sport package / sport suspension spring (-15 mm) is actually closer to the S3 spring (-25 mm) in ride height than the regular A3 (0mm?) spring, thus I was hoping that the A3 damper would work with the S3 spring. I actually do not mind the ride height of the sport package springs; I just wish that the dampers were a bit firmer. Maybe lighter wheels (a planned upgrade) would help.


What's the P/N for the sport springs? Or S3 springs?


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

A3_yuppie said:


> But on the A3, the sport package / sport suspension spring (-15 mm) is actually closer to the S3 spring (-25 mm) in ride height than the regular A3 (0mm?) spring, thus I was hoping that the A3 damper would work with the S3 spring. I actually do not mind the ride height of the sport package springs; I just wish that the dampers were a bit firmer. Maybe lighter wheels (a planned upgrade) would help.


If your only wish was for the dampers to be firmer, instead of swapping to S3 springs, why not get the Bilstein B6 shocks (for firmer OEM replacement)?


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

VWNCC said:


> If your only wish was for the dampers to be firmer, instead of swapping to S3 springs, why not get the Bilstein B6 shocks (for firmer OEM replacement)?


Mainly analysis paralysis, and my objective to upgrade suspension at most only once.

I had pretty good luck with an OEM+ suspension upgrade in my prior 8P A3 (FWD), by just installing ECE S3 Quattro springs and retaining the U.S. sport package dampers. (I think you were on that thread too?) That combination rode pretty well, and is more composed than my current A3, which is more on the comfortable side. If I recall correctly, on the 8P Audi had a whole bunch of springs and dampers which could be combined in different combinations depending on Quattro vs. FWD, Open Sky vs. metal roof, how heavily optioned the car was, etc. (so I am expecting a similar case with respect to the 8V), whereas Bilstein, reputable though it may be, only has two dampers B6 and B8, for everything in the MQB lineup.

One of the forum sponsors on Audizine told me that B8 would be a better match than B6 to the sport package springs.

I am not just making an offhand comment about light weight wheels; less unsprung mass means less work for the springs and dampers. Plus, the wheel upgrade was planned because it is almost time for new tires!


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

Ok.. I'm going to take one for the team. Just placed an order for the Emmanuel Design linear lowering spring kit. I haven't witnessed a photo or information on how they work for a A3 but it was confirmed they will work. I will install them within a week of receiving and be sure to document my findings.

I do know my H&R sports just measured 26" FTG front and 25.5" FTG rear with stock 18" wheels. 

Fingers crossed


----------



## 15whiteA3 (Mar 1, 2015)

FLtrooper said:


> Ok.. I'm going to take one for the team. Just placed an order for the Emmanuel Design linear lowering spring kit. I haven't witnessed a photo or information on how they work for a A3 but it was confirmed they will work. I will install them within a week of receiving and be sure to document my findings.
> 
> I do know my H&R sports just measured 26" FTG front and 25.5" FTG rear with stock 18" wheels.
> 
> Fingers crossed


Awaiting your review. Need to do a drop on the wife's car but can't make the ride worse or I won't hear the end of it.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

FLtrooper said:


> Ok.. I'm going to take one for the team. Just placed an order for the Emmanuel Design linear lowering spring kit. I haven't witnessed a photo or information on how they work for a A3 but it was confirmed they will work. I will install them within a week of receiving and be sure to document my findings.
> 
> I do know my H&R sports just measured 26" FTG front and 25.5" FTG rear with stock 18" wheels.
> 
> Fingers crossed




:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

15whiteA3 said:


> Awaiting your review. Need to do a drop on the wife's car but can't make the ride worse or I won't hear the end of it.


Great, The A3 is also my wife's Daily Driver!


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

FLtrooper said:


> Great, The A3 is also my wife's Daily Driver!


Just curious, why are you swapping to the ED springs? Is it just because of the reverse rake of the H&R springs or has the ride deteriorated with the H&R?


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

VWNCC said:


> Just curious, why are you swapping to the ED springs? Is it just because of the reverse rake of the H&R springs or has the ride deteriorated with the H&R?


Reverse rake and I feel the ride quality could be better with a linear spring. No deterioration has been noticed though they have under 10k miles of use.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

FLtrooper said:


> Reverse rake and I feel the ride quality could<script id="gpt-impl-0.7719414821336672" src="http://partner.googleadservices.com/gpt/pubads_impl_81.js"></script> be better with a linear spring. No deterioration has been noticed though they have under 10k miles of use.


Cool...so you would say the H&R is worse than stock in terms of ride quality? Is it because of bounciness or bumpiness?


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

VWNCC said:


> Cool...so you would say the H&R is worse than stock in terms of ride quality? Is it because of bounciness or bumpiness?


I don't think the H&R's ride too bad and my wife never complains. If I can even out the FTG measurements and potentially get a smoother ride then it will be worth it. 

Overall my impressions of the H&R sports aren't really negative but I think things can be improved!


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

FLtrooper said:


> I don't think the H&R's ride too bad and my wife never complains. If I can even out the FTG measurements and potentially get a smoother ride then it will be worth it.
> 
> Overall my impressions of the H&R sports aren't really negative but I think things can be improved!


Sounds good, looking forward to your review.


----------



## mac61 (Oct 13, 2012)

The springs I bought are theoretically from an S3 mag ride. I have no idea if the S3 springs are the same for mag ride vs std. The Front only has a bar code tag with MU6 and an orange dot on the spring body. The rear spring has a similar tag but has 15 MUW 5Q0511115KH.

I bought the OEM S3 springs since I wanted to lower my stock A3, and I trust the development work of the OE and the OE supplier. If I need to upgrade the shocks later, then that is okay. I also bought the OE S3 sway bars from ECS, so I should have S3 handling (shocks pending...) when I am done for about $400 for everything. And yes I would have gladly paid $250 for a factory sport pkg, but I did not buy new. Maybe I can sell my stock A3 stuff and get close to break even (LOL).


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

VWNCC said:


> Sounds good, looking forward to your review.


If the ED springs arrive today, I will try to install them tomorrow!


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

FLtrooper said:


> If the ED springs arrive today, I will try to install them tomorrow!


YAY!!!! Looking forward to it. 

With the facelift unveiled, I am not sure if I should just trade in for a facelift or upgrade the suspension....I am so torn.... :banghead:


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

FLtrooper said:


> If the ED springs arrive today, I will try to install them tomorrow!


Any update? :laugh:


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

VWNCC said:


> Any update? :laugh:


Always a man of my word..





So far so good, let me give them 24 hours to settle before posting additional details.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice comparison pics!

Really looking forward to your review.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

24 hours have passed! :laugh:


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

VWNCC said:


> 24 hours have passed! :laugh:


Sorry for the delay! 

I still need to get some photos on level ground but basically the front measures 25 1/4" FTG and the resr is 25" FTG. I was at 26" front and 25 1/5" before with [email protected] The ride quality is on par or better then [email protected] and appears less bouncy.

I was given thicker rear pads that I didn't install. The pads seem
About 1/8"-1/4" thicker then stock so it might make me level.

This is only photo I have now but it's not a good representation because my driveway is on an angle.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

FLtrooper said:


> Sorry for the delay!
> 
> I still need to get some photos on level ground but basically the front measures 25 1/4" FTG and the resr is 25" FTG. I was at 26" front and 25 1/5" before with [email protected] The ride quality is on par or better then [email protected] and appears less bouncy.
> 
> ...




Yea, so the pad will make it level at 25 1/4. Nice stance...so the ride isn't very noticeably nicer?

Where did your 19" wheels go?


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

VWNCC said:


> Yea, so the pad will make it level at 25 1/4. Nice stance...so the ride isn't very noticeably nicer?
> 
> Where did your 19" wheels go?


Overall I have a better feeling with the ED springs but my experience is very limited. With the pad I assume it would be level, I still need to get clarification to use the pad with or without the stock rubber pad. I might mess with it this weekend to see what happens.

The 19's were beautiful but I dont trust my wife to daily drive them. She's usually vey careful but I was nervous everytime I knew she was driving!


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

FLtrooper said:


> Overall I have a better feeling with the ED springs but my experience is very limited. With the pad I assume it would be level, I still need to get clarification to use the pad with or without the stock rubber pad. I might mess with it this weekend to see what happens.
> 
> The 19's were beautiful but I dont trust my wife to daily drive them. She's usually vey careful but I was nervous everytime I knew she was driving!


Awaiting for more updates! :laugh:


----------



## SP00LN (Oct 18, 2002)

So just to confirm, the ED Springs dropped your car a tad more than the H&R?


----------

